# Need a Cheap or Free boat motor and Boat For Senior Project (Moyock)



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

I need any motor or boat I can get.
I can probably pay a little.
Not very much.
Donations of Boat motor and Boat would be greatly appreciated.
I realize that nobody wants to get rid of a Boat or motor but I really need the Charity for this project. I am not profiting from this at all, except graduating and hopefully getting me in college.
I need a boat motor for cheap hopefully free. Condition not important.
Im doing my Senior Project at Currituck County High School.
I'm trying to convert a boat motor to an alternative fuel.
You'll be mentioned/credited in the project if you want.
If you want I will advertise anything you need in exchange for the money I CANT pay.
If you have a boat hull for free or extremely cheap I am interested.
Any kinds are welcome.
All motors welcome. Esp. an inboard
Any HP welcome.
or
Any information regarding the whereabouts or help on getting a Motor and cheap parts is also welcomed.
Thank You,
James
252-202-9538
[email protected]


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

I wrote my college thesis paper on this last semester...I have a ton of resources from ODU's technically library if you need any. You're in for a project though. TRUST ME.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

ive kinda changed it up a little bit but its the same principle of an alternative fuel. I am gettin a Volvo Penta aq125 motor and converting it to run on E85. therefore making it a mainly ethanol blend conserving gasoline. i hear from experts at NTI that all i will need to do is change fuel lines, fuel tank, and the jets in the Carburetor. However, any information regarding this would be a huge help seeing as I have to right a paper on this also. 
Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, that's correct. The main thing to understand that many people don't, you cannot run solely off biodiesel. It must be a blend which you already mentioned doing so you're off on the right foot.

And also, you must understand that you will not always be aiming to be increasing fuel consumption as much as aiming for life cycle maintenance. MANY studies have shown that fuel consumption doesn't change much to appropriate the change, but the decrease in polution and life cycle maintenance does. Before starting my thesis I was aiming the same as you. After some research I quickly changed to "Biodiesel and It's Advantages" haha!


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

I decided E85 because the simplicity of the change for the motor. I've only got like 300 bucks to work with and I'm getting this GAS engine for free so I'm trying to do the cheapest way possible that could make an impact on people to convert


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

the biggest issue you need to worry about with e85 will be water contamination during storage. since ethanol will readily blend with water when it is used in an "open" fuel system water contamination will happen quickly. water logged fuel will not run well for long in any engine. 

the way to work to overcome this is to convert the fuel system to a closed system such as is found in cars these days. the tank is not vented directly to the atmosphere as is found in boats and the carb does not have any venting to the atmosphere, i think you engine will already be this way. 

one other thing to consider is that any parts in the fuel system that contain rubber or various similar plastics will be subject to degradation by the ethanol and will have to be upgraded to ethanol compatible components. for example the fuel pump likely has two diaphragms inside of it. they may not be compatible and would have to be changed. also check fuel filters, the needle/seat of the carb, power valve in the carb, other o-rings in the carb, dual tank switchover valve, well you get the idea. 

a successful conversion will have to be thorough,

i would however suggest writing the paper, rather than righting it. 

good luck,
jerry


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks for the help.. my brother attends NTI and his teacher was saying the same thing. I determined that i need 3/8" steel braided fuel lines a different jet in the carburetor and either a plastic or aluminum fuel tank. however it sounds like I may need a few other things. 
by the way i think you may be right about writing.. unless I had already wrote the paper and i needed to fix or "right" it...??? 
thanks


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

If I could figure out how to attach a word doc on this forum I would hook you up with my paper to read over. I think its published somewhere in the ODU Marine Engineering library online but I have no idea. When you're not a "expert" in the field or have your own research to back yourself up, our papers are extremely full of citations and "so and so found this" and "this is true because their research shows this" and so on. But I'd be glad to email it to you. It has PLENTY of reputable resources in my Cited page


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

but yea, as Jerry stated, writing a extremely detailed research paper can provide much greater quality than a spoofed prototype/research attempt. Or do a half way paper and do a halfway research engine! haha. You'll get the fun stuff in college...some awesome hands on engineering if you decide to attend!


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah but it doesnt have to be in depth so much its just a senior project with people that dont know so much about engines. And I want to go to Texas A&M for Marine Engineering or VA Tech


----------

